# toy list??



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

whats on everyone's shopping list for waterfowl gear this season??
I'm gonna buy some more dekes, and probably a layout blind.


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

diver deeks is about it for me. i would suggest the x lander by final approch, one of the best blinds on the market. you can find them on ebay for about 180 all the time


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I already bought the GHG Puddler pack of decoys to add some variation to my spread, but I would like to get another dozen Greenhead dekes, and some goose floaters. 

Other than that, there are a few camo clothing items I would like. A rain jacket for the warmer/wetter days, and a long sleeve camo shirt.

And to pack all my crap into the swamp, I'd like a tow-behind cart for my bike. A headlamp for those early mornings would be sweet. 

And finally, some new waders would be cool. Mine are okay, but don't fit quite how I would like them too.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Breathable waders,more goose floaters,case of shells,some head less duck decoys,jerk cord, **** load of money for gas for the boat and truck.I think that about it .I all ready got the hydro turf for the boat. Im doing pretty good for this season.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Shells.... thats about it. I'm basically gonna roll with the same gear I had last year.


----------



## hyper31 (Oct 1, 2008)

I am having performance pods put on my boat


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I've been using the same G&H floater duck decoys for 15 years. I really should break down and buy some of these cool new decoys that are available. 
R


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

rjefre said:


> I've been using the same G&H floater duck decoys for 15 years. I really should break down and buy some of these cool new decoys that are available.
> R


Yeah but you wont! 

I have a bunch of stuff thats either on its way or in the process of being on its way! A few pair of waders is the most important! Shells being the next. Decoys, boat work, layouts. More crap than i care to say but one thing for sure is, everything im getting i will need and use!

DiverFreak


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

some shells and another dozen decoys since some @$$hole stole my bag of decoys out of my blind last year...maybe a layout boat too...


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Bullets

Some new outerwear.

A few more decoys.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Most of the items on my list have been crossed off already. What is left, well:

A cover for the boat
Shells
A rain coat


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Joel Draxler said:


> Bullets


Sounds like my wife! "No, honey, we call these shells, not bullets."

Just messin' around!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Joel Draxler said:


> Bullets


we are not talking bout big game hunting. You don't use Bullets on waterfowl. You use shells. that what they are called.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Joel Draxler said:
> 
> 
> > Bullets
> ...


 What is bi game? I dated a bi chick once and realized I'm not into bi's. -8/-


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Joel Draxler said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Joel Draxler":2aekvlj7]Bullets
> ...


 What is bi game? I dated a bi chick once and realized I'm not into bi's. -8/-[/quote:2aekvlj7]

There I just fixed it for you.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

A couple more calls
A couple more decoys





Oh yeah TWO case's of buckshot....


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

RJ-Max4 said:


> A couple more calls
> A couple more decoys
> 
> Oh yeah TWO case's of buckshot....


 :shock: :shock: :shock:

That should knock down the birds all right. :wink:


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

At this point I will be happy to have a job and a place to live and keep my dogs while I go duck hunting. :evil:   9 months unemployed and counting.

Other than that, If I get the first things, then all I will need is some shells. All else is already owned. Other than a duck stamp and a Swan tag. _*(YEAH RIGHT!)*_ :roll: I have lost track of whether this is the 8th or 9th year since I drew a swan tag.

And I probably have enough shells to get me through the first weekend or two already.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

RJ-Max4 said:


> A couple more calls
> 
> Oh yeah TWO case's of buckshot....


Going to try to compete with my 10 bore this year :?: :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Lets see, my buddy just did some major work on his boat, my other buddy just bought a ton of new decoys, my other buddy souped up his airboat so it runs better, my other buddy got a new dog, my other buddy just got 4 new layout blinds, and my other buddy has a duck club membership at the North Point.

Looks like I'm good for the year since I only shot six boxes out of the two cases of shells I bought last year. Oh, I did pick up an Avery floating dead duck carrying sling at NPS for 3 bucks...


----------



## stucknmud (Dec 2, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I did pick up an Avery floating dead duck carrying sling at NPS for 3 bucks...


Long live NPS!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

NPS has been ruined over the years by the internet. Used to be they really didn't know what they had and just guessed at the price. Now, all they have to do it look it up on line and price it a buck cheaper than you could get it elsewhere. The same day I found that dead duck sling they had two treestands. I called my buddy who was sitting in front of a computer and had him look up the prices really quick on Cabelas. NPS had both stands, no box, scratches in the paint and dings in the metal priced 2 bucks less than you could get a brand new one in the box. :? Oh, you can still find a deal every now and then but it's getting harder every day. They have ten thousand mouse traps for a buck each!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> NPS has been ruined over the years by the internet. Used to be they really didn't know what they had and just guessed at the price. Now, all they have to do it look it up on line and price it a buck cheaper than you could get it elsewhere. The same day I found that dead duck sling they had two treestands. I called my buddy who was sitting in front of a computer and had him look up the prices really quick on Cabelas. NPS had both stands, no box, scratches in the paint and dings in the metal priced 2 bucks less than you could get a brand new one in the box. :? Oh, you can still find a deal every now and then but it's getting harder every day. They have ten thousand mouse traps for a buck each!


+1 I agree they use to be much cheaper on things. You can still find alot of things that are cheaper at a normal store than what they have there. I do like it because they seem to get a bunch of wierd stuff that you normally dont see in the stores.


----------



## ducksarmy (Jun 13, 2009)

Two young boys and dad that loves to hunt ducks = a lot of cash..when I get something new well times 3 right .3 coffin blinds 3 layout blinds 3 sbe shotguns yes they are the best and 3 of every thing else. Then u load your self 3 or 4 cases over the summer and buy old decoys and repaint up to 3 doze on the geese you should see my front yard some days.I look at I as a great way to pass the time before September, oh 3 bows to practice in the back yard much cheaper than ammo ..get the kids out of the house right.


----------

